# Upgrade from 5.4 using freebsd-update?



## misschristylea (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this possible? I only see directories going back to 5.5 when I look in the update/update2 directories. 

If not - is there an easy way to go about this? I've only ever installed Linux/FreeBSD from discs (never an upgrade). I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

IF it is possible, it would be quite Herculean in nature, and probably not feasible. I would opt for a backup of all data, and a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.1 and the ports you have now.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2009)

Back In The Day(tm) I had an NFS machine that had gone from 5.x -> 6.0 and later from 6-something to 7-CURRENT.  It was all fairly trouble free, taking it slow.  _editI did it via source, though, not freebsd-update, so I'm pretty much wasting space now)_

It's probably MUCH faster (by some 2-3 days), and less apt to cause migranes, to just back-up and reinstall from scratch.


----------



## misschristylea (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks. I suppose this is what I will do. There's not much data on the system to be backed up - so not too much of a hassle other than the fact that the machine is across the country.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

And you don't live in Luxembourg ..


----------

